# should i fertilize again



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello all just a quick question we have been having weird weather around my area. I think the coldest it has gotten here was 34 or so. So my last fertilizer application was on 9-27 and it was scotts 32-0-3 and looking ahead to the next 15 days in seeing warm temps and the lowest low i saw was 36. Would i benefit by fertilizing with something again or should i leave my lawn alone. I dont really have a good excess to any straight urea right now. Thanks for any help


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

You're done for now, but you've got about 5 weeks to try to find some urea.

Are there no feed stores near you?


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

yes there are. Can you buy urea buy the pound do you know?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> yes there are. Can you buy urea buy the pound do you know?


Typically, no.

I bought a 50lb bag for about $30 up here in Canada, so you can probably get it a lot cheaper down there.

How big is your lawn?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Unlikely, how big is your yard? The smallest bag I was able to get was 50# but it was only about $25. I keep it in a Home Depot orange bucket and wrote on the lid the NPK and pounds/sq ft I need to apply.

Call around. If they say, "What?" when you say Urea they likely don't sell it. Make sure what you get is the fast release, you don't want the coated slow release. I did a quick Google and found Posey County Coop (812) 838-4469. Their online store doesn't mention Urea but they have *a lot* of neat items on there. I'd check them out, they might be able to get it for you too before you'd need to apply it.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

my lawn is around 5k so a 50lb would last me a life time if i could keep it good.

Yes the coop is nice we deal with on the farm, guess i should ask if i can get some urea for my lawn


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> my lawn is around 5k so a 50lb would last me a life time if i could keep it good.
> 
> Yes the coop is nice we deal with on the farm, guess i should ask if i can get some urea for my lawn


You'd be using 10lbs in one application before the ground freezes this year, and then another 20-30lbs next fall.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

so as long as it keep it dry it will not go bad correct?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Yup. As JohnP mentioned, buckets with sealing lids are a good option.

Read through this thread for a breakdown of the math for using urea in the fall.

http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

i will do that thank you. Before i read threw that i do not have a sprinker system so should i put urea down infront of a rain only?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> i will do that thank you. Before i read threw that i do not have a sprinker system so should i put urea down infront of a rain only?


Yes, and at this point in the season, you are waiting until the grass is no longer growing i.e. You run the mower at the same height a week apart and there are no clippings.

After that happens, look for a decent rainy day in the forecast and drop all 10lbs of urea evenly across your 5k.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

ok thanks grass is still growing slow and expecting rain on sunday maybe the coop will have some urea and i can get it down before than


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> ok thanks grass is still growing slow and expecting rain on sunday maybe the coop will have some urea and i can get it down before than


You want the grass to be *not* growing.

You still have a little while before urea has to go down.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

oh ok so wait for the pause? Isnt that what its called?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

:thumbup: That's it.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

awesome thank you for the help


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> so as long as it keep it dry it will not go bad correct?


That's right. It will basically keep forever if you store it in a cool, dry place.


----------

